# Sturmschaden, Erfahrungen, Versicherung



## Michael der 2. (8. März 2016)

Hallo Leute

Vor etwa nem Monat ist uns eine Fichte auf eine Ecke am Balkon gestürzt.  Nicht sehr stark beschädigt aber eigentlich jeder Teil des Balkons. Geländer, Fliese, Regenrinne.

Die Regenrinne ist so montiert, dass der Dachdecker den Rand des Estrichs inc Fliesen entfernen muss. Dort ist auch das Geländer einbetoniert. Das muss also auch entfernt werden und ist ja eh beschädigt und muss erneuert werden. Jetzt war der Schadensregulierer da. 

Baumentsorgung wird gezahtl, jedoch nicht die Wurzel der entwurzelten Fichte. Die gehört ja auch zum Baum und in den Bedingungen habe ich nicht gelesen, dass diese ausgenommen ist.

Geländer wird gezahlt, jedoch nicht die Holzbretter, da die eh alt und faul sind. Die waren aber dran und sind ein Teil des Geländers. Man hätte es noch eine Weile so lassen können.

Regenrinne wird gezahlt, auch die Reparatur des Estrichs der rund herum etwa 30cm entfernt werden muss.

Jetzt soll ein Fliesenleger den entfernten Estrich anflicken und wieder befliesen.
Dazu wird der Estrichübergang zwischen alt und neu mit Harz ausgegossen und nochmal ein 30cm Stück des noch übrig gebliebenen Fliesenbelags (dann nur noch die Fliesen) entfernt, damit der Übergang zwischen altem Estrich und neuem Flickstück mit einer Dichtmasse oberflächig abgedichtet werden kann. Dann werden neue Fliesen darüber verlegt.

Das hört sich für mich stark nach Knauperei an und kann doch nicht wirklich eine langlebige Lösung sein. Jedoch ist der Schadensregulierer der Meinung, dass dem nicht so wäre.
Zudem ist der Unterschied zwischen alten und neuen Fliesen sicher sichtbar.

Muss ich mich auf diese Sachen einlassen oder kann ich dagegen etwas unternehmen, dass die Versicherung den kompletten Estrich inc Fliesen zahlt?

Der Versicherungsvertreter, bei dem ich die Versicherung abgeschlossen habe, hat sich leider noch nicht gemeldet und ich weiß auch nicht, wie stark er meine Interessen vertritt oder ob er nicht auch die Interessen der Vericherung teilt.

Ich wende mich mal an euch, in der Hoffnung, dass sich jemand damit auskennt oder bereits Erfahrungen mit so etwas hat.


Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

Grüße Michael


----------



## koiteich1 (8. März 2016)

Michael der 2. schrieb:


> Jetzt war der Schadensregulierer da



Ich nehme an du meinst ein Sachverständiger.
War der von deiner Versicherung??
Wenn ja würde ich mir einen Freien Sachverständiger holen der sich das nochmals anschaut.


----------



## Michael der 2. (8. März 2016)

Hallo Armin

Ich musste jetzt erst mal googeln. Ja der Schadensregulierer kommt von der Versicherung. Ab einer gewissen Schadenshöhe kann nicht mehr der Versicherungsvertreter entscheiden. Um Aufwandskosten zu sparen haben die schon einen kleinen Entscheidungsspielraum. Bei größeren Schäden sendet die Versicherung Reulierer aus. Die können auch Geld auszahlen, kümmern sich halt um die Regulierung. Ihre Hauptaufgabe ist wohl der Rotstift. Sie sollen unnötige Kosten vermeiden oder Leistungen, die nicht versichert sind abwenden. Wir haben zb erweitertes Paket mit Baumentsorgung. Standartmäßig aber nicht enthalten. Dass man zb mit dem Standartvertrag nicht den Baum entsorgen lässt und bekommt trotzdem Geld dafür. Zb haben wir ein Angebot gesendet mit Edelstahlgeländer, weil ich kein gewöhnlichen Stahl und Holz haben möchte. Ist halt pflegebedürftig und nicht langlebig. Das wird, wie sie mir dann gesagt hat, nicht gezahlt, da nur der Schaden bezahlt wird mit der Reparatur, wie es im Originalzusatand war. Also wieder Stahl-Holzgeländer. Das ist für mich dann natürlich nachvollziehbar. Es gibt sicher Leute, die das ausnutzen und richtig zuschlagen. Ich hab das billigste 0815 genommen aber Regel ist Regel und ja auch verständlich, da es trotzdem etwas teurer ist.
Die Berufe scheinen ähnlich aber nicht gleich. Sachverständiger kann sich scheinbar jeder nennen weil es kein geschützter Beruf ist. Kennt man zb von PKW schäden. Die legen ja anhand von Fakten und werten den Reparaturschaden fest. Natürlich ist einer von der Versicherung nicht so vertrauenserweckend wie einer den man sich selbst sucht.

Da der Regulierer auch über Geldsummen entscheidet denke ich nicht, dass man den wechseln kann. Evtl kann man Einspruch einlegen und diesen mit einem Sachverständigen unterstützen. Hab mich da aber noch nicht informiert.

Noch ne schöne Sache... Die Entsorgung des Baumes kostet 1300€. Ich hab gefragt ob das auch in Eigenleistung geht, mit dem Hintergedanken den Aufpreis des  Edelstahlgeländers dadurch zu finanzieren. Da hat sie mir 500€ angeboten. Die Vericherung spart dadurch und ich hätte die genannten Vorteile. Allerdings finde ich die Differenz mehr als eine Frechheit.

Grüße Michael


----------



## koiteich1 (8. März 2016)

Michael der 2. schrieb:


> Da der Regulierer auch über Geldsummen entscheidet denke ich nicht, dass man den wechseln kann. Evtl kann man Einspruch einlegen und diesen mit einem Sachverständigen unterstützen. Hab mich da aber noch nicht informiert



Hi Michael
Ich bin leider auch kein Versicherungsfachmann.
Aber ich würde bei solch einem Schaden immer einen Freien Sachverständiger nehmen.
Denke den muss die Versicherung auch anerkennen.
Wir haben zum Glück solch einen Schaden am Haus noch nicht gehabt aber ich glaube das braucht keiner.
Von meinem Denken her ging ich jetzt nur von meinen 2 Vollkaskoschäden am PKW aus.
Da hatte ich auch bei einem Freien Gutachter ein Gutachten erstellen lassen.
Einmal kahm nochmals ein Gutachter der Versicherung um nach zu prüfen war aber alles OK.
Aber ich denke wir habe3n hier im Forum bestimmt jemanden der sich damit besser auskennt als ich.


----------



## Michael der 2. (8. März 2016)

Hallo Armin

Ja genau Gutachter ist das richtige Wort. Hatte ja auch schon damit zu tun bei PKWs.
Ich denke mir, dass man mit einem Gutachter Einspruch einlegen kann. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie viel Hoffnungen man sich machen kann. Es gibt halt Klauseln wo zb drin steht, dass abgestorbene Bäume ausgeschlossen sind etc, auch verständlich und nachvollziehbar. Nur ob das mit dem Estrich so hinnehmbar ist das steht natürlich nirgendwo geschrieben. Das ist die freie Meinung der Regulierer um irgendwie die kosten zu drücken ebenfalls die Sache mit der Wurzel und den Brettern. So zumindest meine Meinung zu der Sache. Die Versicherung will natülich ihren Geldbeutel schonen und zu hohe Kosten werden an die Kunden weiter gegeben. Also Kunkurenzeinbüßung etc. Die Frage ist halt, was ist rechtmäßig und was an den Haaren herbei gezogen und was ist für mich vertretbar und was muss man sich als Geschädigter gefallen lassen.

Vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Nori (8. März 2016)

Wenn die Estrichreparatur so den allgemein üblichen "Regeln der Baukunst" entspricht dürfte das in Ordnung gehen - einfach mal bei einem Fliesenleger etc. nachfragen.
Ich würde auch einen freien, neutralen Gutachter bevorzugen - das muß aber mit der Versicherung abgesprochen werden, sonst bleibst du auf dessen Honorar sitzen.
Ob die Baumwurzel auch zu entfernen ist, sollte doch den Vertragsseiten zu entnehmen sein - ansonsten gilt auch hier: entspricht es der üblichen Vorgehensweise - da kann man schon seine Ansprüche (am besten unterstützt durch Meinungen von Fachleuten) durchsetzen.

Ich hatte mal einen Hagelschaden am Haus - Holzfensterläden und Fenster hatten sogar kleine Dellen, der Putz im Isolierbereich wurde stellenweise abgesprengt etc. - der Gutachter nahm alles auf - seine Ansätze im Bezug auf die Holzarbeiten lies ich vom ansässigen Schreiner anschauen - der gab grünes Licht. Wäre dies nicht der Fall gewesen, hätte ich es an ihn vergeben und die Mehrkosten hätte die Versicherung zahlen müssen. So hab ich selbst repariert, bekam die Gutachtensumme abzüglich der Mwst. und alles war gut. Wichtig: Man muss die Reparatur bei Eigenleistung dokumentieren, damit bei einem erneuten Schaden wieder Ansprüche bestehen.
Ich fand sogar im Nachhinein noch ein paar kleinere Sachen, die der Gutachter nicht gesehen hat. Ich hab der Versicherung dann einen  Vorschlag unterbreitet, was sie zu zahlen hätte wenn ich es selbst abarbeite - erst wollten sie nicht, aber als ich sagte, dann sollen sie doch wieder einen Gutachter schicken, und dann soll es eine Firma richten (die auch wieder ein Gerüst braucht - der Privatmann darf auf der Leiter arbeiten, eine Firma nicht!) dann ging es anstandslos....

Also nicht einschüchtern lassen und erstmal Fakten und Meinungen von Handwerkern etc. einholen!

Gruß Nori


----------



## Michael der 2. (9. März 2016)

Hallo Leute

Der Fliesenleger hat direkt mit diesem Harz angefangen, welches die Verbindung sicherstellen soll. Denke das ist durchaus üblich und recht haltbar. Wenn das Knauperei ist, hätte er sicherlich dazu geraten alles neu zu machen.
Ist wieder Typisch, wenn man Leistung beziehen möchte, dann wird man beschissen. Die Reguliererin wird sich die Tage wieder melden. Bin mal gespannt was sie zu sagen hat. Am Dach ist noch ein eingedelltes Blech, nicht weiter schlimm aber verbogen also beschädigt und eigentlich von der Versicherung u übernehmen. Außerdem kann es möglich sein, dass Wiederbepflanzung versichert ist. Im Vertrag steht nichts aber auf der Internetseite der Versicherung. Dann kommt das grad mit auf die Liste.
Wenn die mit kleinigkeiten kommen, kann ich das auch. Sind nämlich wieder paar Hunderter. Gerüst, Sonderanfertigung oder Zurechbiegen, und ein Landschaftsgärtner hat sicherlich auch stolzen Stundenlohn wenn er nen Baum und 2 Gebüsche setzen soll.

Danke für die Beiträge. Vielleicht kommt ja noch was....

Grüße Michael


----------

